# 2. Halloween Nachtritt Spezial in Timmendorfer Strand am Sonntag den 31.10.



## madbull (27. September 2004)

Welche Nacht wäre besser geeignet als diese, um mal möglichst viele gleichgesinnte Verrückte zu versammeln, die alle dasselbe wollen: Biken, Saufen, Spaß haben, Schlemmen, Lachen, Lärmen (jeder mag seine Prioritäten da selbst setzen  ) und den langweiligen Timmendorfer und Travemünder Spießern mal zeigen, wie man so ein Fest richtig feiert!

Daher sind hiermit alle, die ein Bike besitzen, aufgerufen, sich am Sonntag, den *31.10.* bis spätestens *19:00* am P3 (Wiesenweg, ausgeschildert, Anfahrtskizze HIER) in Timmendorfer Strand einzufinden. 
Eine richtige Lampe ist gut, eine normale Cateye o.ä. geht aber genauso und am Besten ist sowieso ganz ohne Licht! Ganz im Ernst, auch ohne Lampe besteht keine Gefahr (sind genug "Fackeln" dabei), die Strecke ist nur schön und nicht schwierig. 

Es wird KEIN NORMALER Nightride werden!

Zuallererst einmal muss sich jeder irgendetwas einfallen lassen was KLEIDUNG angeht! Es muss ja kein klassisches Halloween-Monster/Hexen/Frankenstein-Kostüm sein (wobei das natürlich der Knaller wäre!), aber etwas Auffallendes, Schrilles, Verrücktes, Ungewöhnliches muss es schon sein! Jeder mag sich da selbst etwas überlegen  der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt! 
Funktionsklamotten können ja problemlos unter der Verkleidung getragen werden (das macht das Outfit u.U. ja noch verrückter  )  frieren muss also keiner...
Also: Lasst euch etwas einfallen: Badehose, Bademantel, Frauenkleidung (bei Männern  ) usw usf ...
Wer ohne Verkleidung kommt, kann natürlich nicht aktiv am Mitfahren gehindert werden, wird aber extrem passic ignoriert werden...  

Flüssige und feste Nahrung jeder Art (vor allem auch alkoholischer) sollte von den Teilnehmern mitgebracht werden. Es wird vorher, mittendrin und hinterher geschlemmt werden, wie es sich für einen Festtag gehört...  
Am besten jeder, der mitfährt, postet hier rechtzeitig, was er beitragen will, damit wir nachher nicht einiges doppelt und einiges gar nicht haben...

Es wird in jedem Fall bei jedem Wetter gefahren!!!!!!!!

Weitere Vorschläge/Ideen sind natürlich willkommen. Ich habe dieses Thema extra so früh gepostet, damit wir ein richtig besonderes Event auf die Beine gestellt bekommen...  Harry: Am Besten als Wichtig deklarieren, oder?

Also  traut euch und kommt!

Hier der Thread vom letzten Jahr: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=83990

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr...


----------



## Würfel (27. September 2004)

hört sich gut an  ich bräuchte dann aber eine schlafgelegenheit, oder einen bescheuerten aus meiner region der anschließend noch zurückfährt. naja, ist ja noch ein bisschen hin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (27. September 2004)

MegaIdee !! Wenn ich nen Fahrer finde komme ich !! Hab auch schon ne creative Idee für ein Kostüm, denn ich hoffe den Award gibt es wieder für die beste Verkleidung !! Das hat doch ma Stil


----------



## Günni-Poo (28. September 2004)

Schaurig schöne Sache das...
Kann leider nicht soweit im Voraus planen, 
aber wenn´s klappt bin ich sicher dabei.


----------



## Rabbit (29. September 2004)

Ich kann leider auch noch nicht absehen, ob ich das schaffen kann.
Bin vorher noch mit meinem Sohn und einigen anderen Kiddies im Eppendorfer Park ein wenig Halloween "feiern".
Verkleidet wäre ich dann ja schon, aber die Anfahrt nach TDF macht mir noch (zeitliche) Sorgen ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> [...] aber die Anfahrt nach TDF macht mir noch (zeitliche) Sorgen ...



Harry, ich hol schon mal den Wagen, fahre den Turbo warm (ja, ich schalte auch die Sitzheizung für Deine müden Knochen ein!) und schwupps sind all Deine "zeitlichen" Anfahrtssorgen im Sog der sich verschiebenden Raum-/Zeitachse aufgelöst...      

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Kaiowana (6. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Harry, ich hol schon mal den Wagen, fahre den Turbo warm (ja, ich schalte auch die Sitzheizung für Deine müden Knochen ein!) und schwupps sind all Deine "zeitlichen" Anfahrtssorgen im Sog der sich verschiebenden Raum-/Zeitachse aufgelöst...
> Gruss,
> Janus


Ja, bei Deinem Fahrstil ist das zu befürchten..............


----------



## Rabbit (6. Oktober 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ... und schwupps sind all Deine "zeitlichen" Anfahrtssorgen im Sog der sich verschiebenden Raum-/Zeitachse aufgelöst...


Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten ... Janus wagt sich vor in Regionen, die nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat ... 
Danke für das Angebot, aber daß muß ich mir noch mal überlegen ... so per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Netghost (9. Oktober 2004)

Ich versteh doch gar nicht was ihr alle habt janus fährt doch ganz manierlich, da kenn ich schlimmere...WEIT schlimmere. So schlimm das die mit 180 auf ne hügelkuppe zufahren hinter der eine kurve plus ampel ist und somit immer eine unklare verkehrsituaiton herrscht. Und die finden das LUSTIG. DAS ist krank. Janus dagegen, ist ein musterbeispiel eines Routinierten Autofahrers.


----------



## Zwock (25. Oktober 2004)

moin,

bin dabei, die Große kommt auch mit

@white: haben in irgendeiner absteige ein zimmer genommen stop fahren gegen morgen los stop melden uns dann von unterwegs stop bis dann stop blonde stop over and out


----------



## madbull (25. Oktober 2004)

Cool, dass ihr kommt!    Ich nehme an, im Cogs-Outfit?!

Ich werde mir etwas anderes ausdenken - wird ja langweilig, wenn alle gleich aussehen...  




Und - wer kommt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (25. Oktober 2004)

Also ich würd kommen, wenn sich Alex3 als Fahrer anbietet !! Weiss es aber ja nicht, da er ja in Kiel nu is und kaum noch im Internet! HA aber ne SMS könnt ich ihm ma schreiben, ich wart aber noch bis Morgen oder Mittwoch und dann kann ich bescheid geben!    
Allerdings weiss ich mich noch nicht zu verkleiden ... hmmm zur Not komme ich als Fussballfan in vollem Outfit, würd auch klasse aussehn denk ich ... Oder ich binde mir nen Bettlaken um und ne Pflanze an meinen Lenker ...    ma schaun ;D   Geeenaaauuuu   nen Tannenbaum mit Beleuchtung !!!


----------



## Waxweazle (25. Oktober 2004)

Ahhh ich nochma

Meik, sagma ...  könnte man auch schon um 18 uhr starten ??? weil dann würde vielleicht Philipp mitkommen zum ersten mal !?!?!?!?


----------



## madbull (25. Oktober 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Ahhh ich nochma
> 
> Meik, sagma ...  könnte man auch schon um 18 uhr starten ??? weil dann würde vielleicht Philipp mitkommen zum ersten mal !?!?!?!?


Ah - gut, dass du das sagst...

Ich hatte eh vor, genau diese Startzeit vorzuschlagen. Gerade weil wir Besuch aus Berlin haben, wäre es nämlich doch fein, wenn wir (bzw. alle, die möchten) uns hinterher noch in eine lokale Lokalität begeben würden, um den Abend bei netten Gesprächen und Anekdoten aus fernen Landen sowie Speis und Trank ausklingen zu lassen...  Was in unserem Fall hieße: Um 21:30 ab ins Feuerstein zur Happy Hour...  
Normal halt. Vor allem in den Kostümen. 

Ich ändere den Eintrag im LMB entsprechend ab (@Harry: Bitte auch im ersten Beitrag). 
Oder hat jemand schwerwiegende Einwände?


----------



## Waxweazle (25. Oktober 2004)

Also, wir (Philipp und ich) werden es vom Wetter abhängig machen, sagen vorher aber noch bescheid ... er klang aber nicht abgeneigt ;D Allerdings würden wir dann wohl nicht mehr in Feuerstein mitkommen, da er morgens früh hoch muss ... aber Meik ... wir werden sehn   meld mich Samstag dann      freu mich trotzdem schon


----------



## madbull (28. Oktober 2004)

Und - Verkleidungen bereit?  Ich hatte in dieser Woche endlich eine gute Idee - lasst euch überraschen...  SO habt ihr mich noch nicht gesehen...  


Keiner sonst, der am Sonntag aufkreuzen möchte? Zu albern?   

Na ja - einige sind es ja doch schon...

Anfall
Lupi
Zwock
Die Große
madbull
(Waxweazle?)
(Philipp?)
(Günni?)
(Martina?)
(Würfel? - Wenn du eine Isomatte oder LuMa mitbringst kann ich dir meinen Fußboden anbieten  )
(Janus?)
(Netghost?)

WER bringt WAS mit (Essen und Trinken meine ich)?

@Alberto: Wollt ihr Zwei nun kommen? Rafft euch auf!


----------



## Würfel (28. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> (Würfel? - Wenn du eine Isomatte oder LuMa mitbringst kann ich dir meinen Fußboden anbieten  )



ich komme doch nicht, hatte den Termin ein bisschen aus den Augen verloren und jetzt leider keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfall (28. Oktober 2004)

Bevor mir jemand mein Spezialgebiet wegschnappt: Glühwein und Spekulatius, max. 2.5 L.
Mal sehen, was meine Bierreserven noch hergeben.

Kostüm steht zu 99%, es sei denn, ich vergesse es morgen in Kiel


----------



## tustust (29. Oktober 2004)

Moinsen,

hätte schon Lust a la SSWC ´ne Runde durch´s Dunkel mit Bier in der Trikottasche zu eiern. Versuche gerade ein paar Leute zum Mitkommen zu animieren. Fräge, wird´s mehr Sport oder Spaß? Ne Bekannte von mir kann zwar fahren, bekomme Sie aber nur mitgelockt mit dem Argument, daß es mehr Fun wird. Wieviel km werden´s wohl? Tempo eher mittel oder niedrig? Muß ich ihr noch Cross-Puschen ranbasteln? Na gut ;-)
Also, vorraussichtlich würde ich mit 3-4 Leuten aus HH  einschlagen.

Kann mir noch jemand genauer sagen, wo der P3 in Timmendorf ist? Kenn mich da voll  nicht aus. Und wann ging´s noch mal los? Ich weiß, ich bin zu faul zum Lesen...

Gruß von Twust


----------



## madbull (29. Oktober 2004)

tustust schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> hätte schon Lust a la SSWC ´ne Runde durch´s Dunkel mit Bier in der Trikottasche zu eiern. Versuche gerade ein paar Leute zum Mitkommen zu animieren. Fräge, wird´s mehr Sport oder Spaß? Ne Bekannte von mir kann zwar fahren, bekomme Sie aber nur mitgelockt mit dem Argument, daß es mehr Fun wird. Wieviel km werden´s wohl? Tempo eher mittel oder niedrig? Muß ich ihr noch Cross-Puschen ranbasteln? Na gut ;-)
> Also, vorraussichtlich würde ich mit 3-4 Leuten aus HH  einschlagen.
> ...


Hey, super! Du warst auch beim SSWC? Dann bist du glaube ich goldrichtig hier...  

Eindeutige Antwort: Mehr SPASS! An diesem Tage noch mehr als sonst... Und wir fahren immer so, dass alle gut mitkommen - deine Bekannte braucht also überhaupt keine Angst haben! Aber sie soll an Verkleidung denken - Bunny-Kostüm zum Beispiel...    Um sie zu beruhigen, kannst du ihr sagen, dass auf jeden Fall mindestens eine andere Frau am Start sein wird (die Große aus Berlin - ist auch beim SSWC mitgefahren, bei uns Reservoir Cogs). Und es werden nur ca. 30 km.
Cross-Puschen? Nicht wirklich nötig. Also je nach ihrem Fahrkönnen natürlich, aber ich bin die Strecke schon mehrfach mit RR-Slicks gefahren, in voller Geschwindigkeit (sicher mehr als Sonntag). Sind halt hauptsächlich (wenn auch teilweise ein wenig ruppige) Feld-, Wald-, Schotter- und Wiesenwege.
Hinterher werden wir übrigens (falls du es nicht gelesen hast) noch einkehren - für die, die wollen...

Also: Schlagt auf - wir würden uns freuen neues Blut zu schme...  äh, sehen...

P3: A1 Abfahrt Ratekau, rechts Richtung Timmendorf, noch vor dem Ortsschild rechts hoch auf die Umgehungsstraße Richtung Travemünde und dann auf der Straße die zweite links (direkt hinter der ersten Ampel). Rechts ist dann gleich der Parkplatz. Karte: 






Notier oder speicher dir meine Handynummer (im Last-Minute-Biking steht sie), falls ihr euch verspätet oder so...
Start ist 18:00, am besten schon so gegen 17:45 da sein! Es wird schließlich vorher noch gequatscht und getrunken...  

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## madbull (29. Oktober 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bierreserven...


Oh ja, bitte! Danke!  



			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Kostüm steht zu 99%, es sei denn, ich vergesse es morgen in Kiel


Hat es denn wenigstens schon diverse stinkende Löcher und Flecken?!


----------



## tustust (29. Oktober 2004)

@madbull and all

jau, den Wiesenweg hab ich gecheckt, kommen mit der Bahn, ist ja auch gleich in der Nähe.

Das LMB finde ich nicht, da es nämlich futsch ist. Wo ist es hin? Häh? Kannste mir sonst ´ne PM schicken? Was meinst Du, wie lange wir unterwegs sind? Müssen ja ´ne Bahn zurück nach HH bekommen. Nur so ungefähr...

Ansonsten freu ich mich schon! Bringen natürlich Bier und Schnappes mit. Fresschen weiß ich noch nicht so genau.

Bis Halloween,
greatz @all


----------



## tustust (29. Oktober 2004)

AAAHHH! Da ist das LMB wieder...FREU


----------



## *blacksheep* (29. Oktober 2004)

Nur noch mal zur Info: Ich bin NICHT dabei, also braucht Harry sich keine Kotztüten besorgen! Ich fahre heute noch in den Harz und werde dort über das Wochenende mein schnelles Hartes einweihen....   

Euch viel Spass wünscht Euch,

Janus


----------



## madbull (29. Oktober 2004)

tustust schrieb:
			
		

> ...kommen mit der Bahn, ist ja auch gleich in der Nähe.


Sag das doch gleich - ist doch alles da...   






Die Bahn fährt immer gegen halb, die letzte um 23:27
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/query.exe/dn?ld=56&seqnr=3&ident=99.029617164.1099056133&OK#focus

Der Plan ist, dass wir zwischen 21:30 und 22:00 im Feuerstein aufschlagen zur Einkehr. Also selbst dafür noch massig Zeit für euch, wenn ihr wollt!

Bier und Schnappes hört sich doch gut an...   

Hast du deine "Bekannte" schon überzeugt?


----------



## tustust (29. Oktober 2004)

@madbull

diie Bekannte ist noch sehr unentschieden. Denkt immer noch, daß es zu schnell/anstrengend werden könnte. Morgen abend ist Party und da werde ich sie dann im Alkoholrausch abfangen und überzeugen, das klappt fast immer.

Zur letzten Bahn: Du weisst, daß wir noch 1 1/2h Stunden bis zur Haustür fahren? Mal schauen.......

Wenn ich Pech habe, sagen alle meine Leute ab. Der Eine heult auch schon rum, weil er kein Kostüm und keine Beleuchtung hat. Und? die habe ich auch nicht. Drauf gesch**en. N Teelicht reicht!

bis später


----------



## madbull (29. Oktober 2004)

tustust schrieb:
			
		

> @madbull
> 
> diie Bekannte ist noch sehr unentschieden. Denkt immer noch, daß es zu schnell/anstrengend werden könnte. Morgen abend ist Party und da werde ich sie dann im Alkoholrausch abfangen und überzeugen, das klappt fast immer.


Wie überzeugst du sie denn immer?!?   



			
				tustust schrieb:
			
		

> Zur letzten Bahn: Du weisst, daß wir noch 1 1/2h Stunden bis zur Haustür fahren? Mal schauen.......


Ich bin wahrscheinlich der, der das am allerbesten weiß. Wenn du wüsstest wie oft ich die Strecke in den letzten zwei Jahren zum Biken gefahren bin...  



			
				tustust schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Pech habe, sagen alle meine Leute ab. Der Eine heult auch schon rum, weil er kein Kostüm und keine Beleuchtung hat. Und? die habe ich auch nicht. Drauf gesch**en. N Teelicht reicht!


Man merkt, dass du 1. beim SSWC warst und 2. dessen Sinn verstanden hast!  
Kostüm findet sich in jeder Ecke, in jedem Kleiderschrank...  Man muss nur ein wenig kreativ sein...  Hauptsache, irgendwie ausgefallen oder auch nur auffallend gekleidet - That's it! Und wenn nicht - so what?! Wir werden schon niemandem den Kopf abreißen...  Und wenn sie schmalbereift und unbeleuchtet mitfährt, ist sie eh schon entschuldigt...  
Ein Teelicht reicht tatsächlich - weil genug Leute mit hellen Lampen mitfahren! Wir haben schon oft Unbeleuchtete mitgehabt, die sich einfach immer in der Nähe einer Fackel gehalten haben - das klappt wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (29. Oktober 2004)

Hey Ho,
für die Eingeweihten: 
Misses Pink ist heute fertig geworden und hat bereits Ihren ersten Ausritt überstanden. 
Der Test verlief positiv!!!

Nun ja, für die Outsider: Bei Bedarf kann ich noch ne Lampe zur Verfügung stellen.
Für den Fall dass jemand mit nem Cateyehalter auftaucht sogar noch eine Zweite.

Mit dem Kostüm, bis jetzt noch keine Planung. Aber egal, zur Not wird das Bike kostümiert!


----------



## madbull (29. Oktober 2004)

Ok, damit haben wir also scheinbar bisher:

Anfall
Lupi
Günni
Zwock
Die Große
tustust
madbull

(Waxweazle?)
(Philipp?)
(tustustBekannte)
(tustustBekannter1)
(tustustBekannter2)


----------



## Waxweazle (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin gerade dabei, Philipp zu überreden, denn Wetter soll ja gut sein morgen  Wolkig klat und 20% Niederschlag,  perfekte Vorraussetzungen      Was will man mehr ...


----------



## Günni-Poo (30. Oktober 2004)

Ok,
das Kostüm ischt koplett. 
Kann somit Schrecklich Schaurig Schön Losgeh´n!!


----------



## Waxweazle (30. Oktober 2004)

So Leute, ich bin morgen auf jedenfall dabei!
Mal schaun ob ich es noch schaffe zu Sky zu kommen, um dann noch was essbares zu holn für morgen ...
Aber ich komm auf jedenfall ;D

Bis morgen


----------



## Anfall (30. Oktober 2004)

Jojojo, Homies, alles bereit für morgen: Glühwein: Anwesend, Spekulatius: Sowieso, Zimtsterne: Na logen, Flensburger Winterbock: Aber mal sowas von, Kostüm: Alles bereit, aber ohne die geforderten Brand- und Säurelöcher  (also fast noch jungfräulich, ich arbeite ja vorschriftsmäßig im Labor  ), Auto: Aufgetankt, Fahrrad: Im Moment knackfrei (fragt sich nur wie lange) und mit fest sitzenden Kurbeln, noch undekoriert, Motivation: Vorhanden, aber noch ausbaufähig.

Und wehe, wir erreichen keine zweistellige Teilnehmerzahl...  Bis Sonntag, meine Kinderchen.
Achja, und Meik, nicht den Restekram vergessen, der Rahmen sieht so nackt aus


----------



## madbull (30. Oktober 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...Glühwein: Anwesend, Spekulatius: Sowieso, Zimtsterne: Na logen...


Ich habe auch Waffelröllchen...  Hat auch wer was Pikantes mit?    Also Festes meine ich - Bier bringe ich (und auch andere wohl?!) ein paar mit...


			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Flensburger Winterbock: Aber mal sowas von...


Das Zeug schmeckt aber SO WAS von genial - ein richtig frisches, G U T E S Bock, das sogar Pilstrinkern schmecken könnte...   


			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Kostüm: Alles bereit, aber ohne die geforderten Brand- und Säurelöcher  (also fast noch jungfräulich, ich arbeite ja vorschriftsmäßig im Labor  )


Aha - du kommst also als Jungfrau...  Du solltest dich VERKLEIDEN, Mann!    


			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Und wehe, wir erreichen keine zweistellige Teilnehmerzahl...


Bisher sind's ACHT ziemlich sichere Teilnehmer - Jetzt liegt es an Tustusts Bekannten...  


			
				Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> ...nicht den Restekram vergessen, der Rahmen sieht so nackt aus


Jo, muss meine Restekisten eh aufräumen und sortieren...  Übrigens: Such mal bei Google nach KWADIE - du wirst was finden!  

@all: cu


Und hier: Das erste Bild von mir zusammen mit meinem absoluten Liebling...   
In letzter Zeit sehe ich sogar desöfteren ein kleines Teufelchen, das mir einreden will, meinen Tank zu verkaufen, um siSSy besser ausstatten zu können...


----------



## LaughingMoon (30. Oktober 2004)

Mist, Mist, Mist!
Das klingt ja ganz schön verlockend... und ich bin nicht dabei, die Arbeit ruft eben manchmal auch am Sonntag :-(

Trotzdem viel Spaß Euch allen!
Alberto


----------



## Waxweazle (30. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab Apfelstrudel Cookies gekauft, und werd für mich ne kleine kanne Tee mitnehmen! Bier hab ich keins und auch nicht das kleinste Verlangen danach :kotz: , liegt wohl an gestern   
Und sonst sollte auch alles toll sein, nur is mir stinkend langweilig   aber stinkenst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (30. Oktober 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Bier hab ich keins und auch nicht das kleinste Verlangen danach :kotz: , liegt wohl an gestern




da gehts Dir ja wie mir.

Und auf gar keinen Fall Bockbier, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Und Meik: hau den Tank weg , aber in Einzelteilen


----------



## tustust (31. Oktober 2004)

@all. die hamburger sagen ab, alle besoffen und Magenblutungen.....


----------



## Waxweazle (1. November 2004)

Tja wer nicht da war, hat selbst Schuld ;D    
Mega Nightride und ich habe meine beiden "fast" Stürze überlebt  
Ich hoffe "la grand dame" wird morgen nicht allzuviel Koppaua haben   
Ich schau mir nun noch ein NeunLive an und hoffe auf "tiefe beharrte Bauchnäbel"   


Bis zum nächsten Mal

euer Thilo  

P.S.: Bei Google is mein Profil auf 6.    , also das von MTB-News !!
Und irgendwas wollte ich noch ... vergessen, aber komm ich schon irgendwann ma drauf    gutn8


Jetzt gibt es bei 9Live für die Frage  "Susis Mutter hat zwei Kinder. Dick und ... ??"  und dafür gibt es 4000 sicher ... was für ne Verarsche .. das gewinnt einer von neun live, da eben schon einer 5000  gewonnen hat!
War sonn Gitterrätsel "Finden sie die 4 Hauptstädte" und er sagte "Dehli, Baku, Wilna und Paris" 
Perfekt, aber das ging viel zu schnell irgendwie    naja ich muss nu echt ins Bett ...
Bis dann


----------



## Günni-Poo (1. November 2004)

Jepp,
dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Mögen die Geister mit Euch sein, 
die Guten wie die Schlechten
und Euch nen schönen Tag bescheren,
nen guten schönen echten!!! 
Grüße an Alle,
Günni- Buuh     

On Google janz weit vorn!


----------



## Günni-Poo (3. November 2004)

Jetzt bin eigentlich nur noch gespannt wann hier die Bilder vom 
"Starlight Express" 
aus der holsteinischen Schweiz
veröffentlicht werden,


----------



## Maratona (3. November 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wer nicht da war, hat selbst Schuld ;D


Dazu muß ich recht geben 


			
				Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe "la grand dame" wird morgen nicht allzuviel Koppaua haben


meintest du etwa nicht mich oder???doch
zum glückhatte ich genug verdünnung in meiner trinkblase was denn doch der nachteil war das sich meine sogenante ziemlich of meldete..
super-schön günni, daß du bilder gefunden hast weil ich habe im momennt keine zeit mich in ein internett-dings da zu setzten und meine kamera zu entlehren....
es hat mir super spaß gemacht und ich bin eine teil der strecke sogar drei mal gefahren und bei zweierlei beleuchtung tausend dank für die begleitung
lieben gruß an euch und bis bald
die große


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwock (4. November 2004)

mein Senf dazu.

Bilder folgen.

Gruß der Zwock


----------



## Waxweazle (4. November 2004)

@ grand dame: hehe ;D  kein Kommentar 
Und Zwock, sag bescheid wenn Bildchen und so, will haben auch das allet!"


----------



## Zwock (5. November 2004)

Waxweazle schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und Zwock, sag bescheid wenn Bildchen und so..


bescheid, klickst du [Hier]

gruß der Zwock


----------



## Anfall (5. November 2004)

Lecker Senf und schönes Hier und der Rest sowieso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber eine Lichterkette war einfach zu wenig, verdammt


----------

